
In Sign of Progress, Fewer Than 1% of New York’s Virus Tests Are Positive - just-juan-post
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/06/world/covid-coronavirus.html
======
just-juan-post
Are these lifestyle restrictions worth it for a 1% positive rate?

